# Age?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

How old are you fisherman out there. Just curious to see what there ages are.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

A/S/L. Now that's a first for P&S. And, might I add, hopefully a last.

I'm expecting my first "warning" e-mail right about now. Probably as soon as SF locates a pair of soccer shoes. 

I got rid of the DSL yesterday. Dial up only now. So that e-mail won't probably make it to me any time soon.  

Welcome aboard!!! Me..I'm probably in the 3rd quarter of the group.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

im 14. Been fishing since i was 2 or 3 something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

haha well i myself am 14 also and going on 15 thanks for the welcome  and tight lines to you all!!


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Greetings, 
This depends on the time of year it is --- Jan., Feb., and Mar., I'm 56 years old. Come May and so forth, I'm 15 years old all over again!

Soapfish


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hmm that was confusing soap fish.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fishnkid

Something along the lines of lost youth being regained. Fishing season is closed for 3 months in the year. When we adults finally get out of the house, we act like kids who never seem to keep anything on our minds except fishing.

As for the 156 I'm with you on that one.  Unless you divide those three months into the 156 years.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Let me put it this way I have fishing rods and reels that I use, that I bought new and they are twice as old as you.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

so im young who care i still enjoy fishing.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I think I am the Old Man on this site and I probaly have fishing rods as old as Digger.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fishinkid

Hold that thought. The years do pass quickly. Pretty soon you too will be reading:

"so im young who care i still enjoy fishing."

It does get worse though. By the time you're at our ages, you will have developed an irreversible habit. Nothing like living in the responsible years. Responsible for everything. Paying for your own gear, bait, transportation, rent, groceries, etc.... I know you can hardly wait.  

BTW: Hope you are saving up now I. That first buy can really deplete your wallet.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha for now i will stick with my dad buying me my tackle lol.


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Im 17 going on 18, and have been fishing since I was 4, when I was five I almost had my master anglers award that year I had caught a citation

Gray trout
spot
croaker
flounder
and Black sea Bass

,but its been 12 years so I dont remember any of that!!

TIGHT LINES AND KEEPER WEAKS!!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

good job weakfish warrior thats quite an accomplpishment. Im still looking for my first citation.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Fishnkid - It's great to see that wide eyed eagerness in your messages especially when you outfish some of these old salts. 
As far as ages go, I got my Penn 8500ss about when you were born and it's still in excellent shape.
If you're really into fishing and are looking into colleges, check out Old Dominion University in Norfolk. It's close to all the spots here and it's a quick trot to the OBX. And if your interested in marine biology, we (odu alum here) have an excellent program.
I remember the days of leaving 4400 Club at 1am and heading to Lynnhaven pier (with adult beverages) for an all night fishing extraveganza. Ohh, those were the days.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I old enough to tell you that My father gave me a Garcia Mitchell 301 for my 10th Birthday


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hey chest2head thats a good idea. Another thing i was thinking about was the coast guard. That would give me experience with boats and plus i would be on the beach all the time. I used to live in that area so yea it wouldnt be like fishing in a new place. About the old rods. MY grandfather gave me a few of his rods and they work great. I prefer to stick to my newer 1s but if i have to use one of his(30 years old probably) i will.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

29. And every time I meet someone from this board, they look at me and say, "I thought you were older?"


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Hey chest2head
I was a doorman at 4400 club for 4 years back in the mid 80's
My wife is a ODU grad
I kinda went there.............
by the way im 38
but my kids say Im still a teenager at heart!!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

1939 for me,,,I am not as good as I once was, but I am as good once as I ever was..


----------



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

lets just say I remember joking people for watching VH1(aka old peoples MTV)..now all the videos I liked on MTV are on VH1..and music I listened to in high school is now called classic...but I'm still fishin!!(and still wanting that 1970 Daytona Charger)


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Doverpower - I'm sure you escorted me out of there once or twice. I bounced at Phillip's Waterside back in the day.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I was in the class of 1972, 1973, and 1974 (okay, so I was a bit of a troublemaker....) I can remember Gadabout Gladys and his fishing show. When I was a kid, Gorilla Monsoon was a wrestler, not an announcer. I saw the premier of "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" (and fell in love with Susan Sarandon.) I watched soldiers in the field in Viet-Nam on The Nightly News and wondered what kind of fish were over there (I still have my draft card.) I remember when Mitchell reels came from France, and Daiwa's were c-r-a-p. And I remember my first fish, a bullhead I caught in 1962, when I was eight years old. Now what the hell was the topic?


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm 15 going on 16 in march and have been into fishing for a long time. I do have an old pole thats at least 30 yeards old. Its a fenwick.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im younger than people think I am,I'm someware in my twenties and I had a Pfluger(not spelled good)that was 40 years old someone got it for me at a flea market or a yard sale.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Still got my Mithchell/Garcia (the French kind) 301's (2),401 & a 340 for the small stuff, not to mention the rods that go with them, and they're not the oldest but they're all still capable of catching fish!! I think the first I've ever fished with was a cane pole that is long gone, but I do have the first real combo that Pop gave me. It's a custom split bamboo that switches from spinning to ( don't look @ this Manayunk Jake) fly. Oh yeah, he sent it to me from Iwakuni Japan the year the world's fair put the Space Needle in Seattle, which is where we moved when he came home- you figure the age out I was 5yrs. old when I got it.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

My father gave me a Mitchell 300(what a lemon) on my tenth b-day, back in 1961 and couldn't use it until we came back from Germany and by that time I should of gave it away as a gag gift.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I started with a stick, then a cane pole, and finally graduated to a Zebco 202! Later I moved up the grandeur model - the 404! 

Had lots of Mitchell 300's, 308's and my favorite ultralight reel - 408 high speed!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

TRIGGERFISH , you're right they weren't the best but one of the best at the time(cheap too). They did get better every year they made them, at least until they quit making them in France. I think mine were from the mid to late 60's. The design of the non-skirted spools that alowed the salt,sand & everything else to go past the top & into the guts was crazie. I can remember " helping " Dad open them up wash them down and clean then regrease them every winter after the season. Probably why they still work. Even though I don't use them anymore it's still kind of neat to take them out & reminiss.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm young, 22 to be exact. First fish was a small bluegill from a lake in the Charlottesville area when I was 5, I remember it like it was yesterday. Used a long piece of dental floss to jig a spinner up and down, stupid bluegills will eat anything you give them. I've even been attacked by one, but that's another story.

It is funny, being the young guy on the pier and once in awhile, outfishing the oldtimers. Although sometimes you have to ply them with some beer to get their secrets to the good spots.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Aw man i feel like an idiot. I cant remember my first fish. I am not sure whether it was a spot in virginia beach or a sea bass in connecticut.That was all i caught back then. One thing i do remember was in connecticut when i was 4 i think my dad and i were fishing under a bridge. He got a double header. It was a 22 inch flounder and like an 8 pound sea bass(monster fish).


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I started fishing at Little Creek and Ocean View, Va. Everyone used a hand line. People often swamped their boats by catching so many fish. We would use grass shrimp, mussel, or crab for bait which was always available there. Bait was not necessary to catch crabs, one simply walked along the edge with a net and in a few minutes a bushel could be had.
I can remember how weird it looked when we saw a rod and reel for the first time. Everyone was so macho, saying, “We’d never use one of those things” “Those people must not be from around here”
To make a long story short, I’m well over 60 when I’m not fishing, however when I’m fishing I’m immortal.
Hint, “Some times the color of the lure is only important to the fisherman”
p.s. Happy New Year


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Dyhard that just goes to show how the bay and oceans have been raped.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Digger!

Good point! I like how commercial crabbers blame decreased catches on the increase of rockfish in the Chesapeake Bay. I wonder how many stripers and how many crabs were in the bay before the white man set foot on the North American shore....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would guess a hundred to one thousand fold for each. I believe that the problem with oysters, crabs, grasses etc is highly related to the Menhaden being removed from the bay and coast. Please get me away from this subject. But a side note before I leave it. On Buckroe in the seventies we fished for cobia with Bunker either frozen ($1.00 for 4 or 5lbs) or just snagged them as we needed them and the crabs ate a lot more bait(no commercial harvest of crabs in the creeks). Oh how things have changed.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm in my late twenties.

HOW CAN YOU SLAM THE MITCHELLS TRIGGER????

I have a mitchell 300 reel I still use today. It's freaking ancient. I use it all the time. It casts a country mile too!

Ask Axon and Fl Fisherman about their livelining trip and the nice rock and trout they caught. Without the Mitchell 300 I was using to catch all the spot, they might not have caught them.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

HuskyMD- Let me see if I can "DIG" up my old Mitchel 300 and maybe you can use it for parts.You might have to wash the dirt off of it. I do still use the Mitchel 308 for trout(freashwater) when I go to Cripple Creek(VA),great place for those "BIG" Rainbow,Brownies and very large Brookies.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Trigger,

We have got to get together in the Spring and do some ultralight fishing with our Mitchell 308's. I use 2 lb test on mine and it works just as well as when I bought it.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,it's hard for me to remember my first fish  ;I've caught so many fish in my life.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandcrab- You pick the date and time and where you might want to go,spring time means to me freashwater trout fishing on ulterlite you can't beat and maybe if HaPPyPapPy wants to go he can tag along.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Once again all hail the Spot King. Without husky we would of been lost. I think we forgot how to catch bait fish (spot, perch). But we always make sure to bring someone that does. Thanks Husky


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thank my mitchell 300 with super thin line. Well, the medium action bass rod had a lot to do with it too.

Small enough to feel every nibble.


----------



## Cooper (Feb 8, 2003)

Im 23. I just joined P&S a few days ago. Im from south Jersey but ive been stationed in New Mexico for the past 3 1/2 years in the Air Force. Being land-locked for this long really sucks. I fish the Delaware bay and Atlantic City jetties whenever i get the chance to take leave. This site keeps me in touch with the East Coast. But anyways ive been fishing since i was 4 and never stopped loving one bit since. Thanx for all the great info and interesting posts.

Coop


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hope you get back to the East coast soon and stay. I to was land locked for many years in OK. and now I'm here to stay,never to venture away from the suds,sand and salt air.TRIGGER


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Age: Hop along Cassidy and Howdy Dudy on a black and white TV. It's not all bad though, I'm retired and these young uns won't retire till 2055.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I remember all those things Manayunk Jake and BentHook does .
But I'm still working, I have to, two teen agers one in collage.
The other talking about cars.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

remember seeing big blobs of oil roll up on carolina beach from tankers torpedoed by the german u-boats.


----------



## CajunBass (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm old enough that I got my first rod and reel with money I earned, working on a tomato farm in Hanover County, Virginia for 5 bucks a day. (12 hour days)I paid $35.00 for that outfit at the "Miracle Mart" on Williamsurgh Road in Sandston. Man I was something with that outfit. I've still got that rod and reel today, and it's as good as it ever was. What was it? A Mitchel 300 (from France)and a Garcia 7 ft, light action two piece rod. I've spent $5.75 cents over the years repairing the reel. After about 20 years I had the guides replaced on the rod. I think I got my money's worth out of that one.

(By the way. I'm 50.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

I'M 55 and i've been fishin since i was 5. it's the the best way to spend a day or a life/ If you ask me. It gets better every day. I've fished from florida to VA/creeks to the gulf stream. best thing in life.


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

At 44 I remember catching stripers on the bay in the 60's and thinking they were the worlds largest fish. That has since changed. I too still have the first rod and reel ever given to me. An Ocean City baitcaster( about 2.5 inches across) on a steel rod. Thought I was king of the pond with that. I also still have my old Mitchells. I still use them for freshwater and they are still performing well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

When I was 5 like my son is now,I can remember my "grandmother" getting me into fishn,with a cane pole at the time,first fish was a bream or bluegill.. My dad didn't think too much of fishing,he was army all army. Grandma could do it all,even a flyrod!! I'm teaching my son now,being ten times his age,I guess I could pass for his grandpa???


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Old enough to have fished the great STEEL PIER of Josh Vaughns'at Va Beach and have been at the Peppermint Beach Club looking outback at the "wooden pier".Hey...my 300 worked great,wish I could find the sucker that borrowed it. 4400 worked but liked Kings Head... the R


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Turned 64 Feb 13th I have trolling rod sold by sears in 1969..Talk about heavy..Still have first gun JC Higgins 410 bolt action and still as good as new.
Age does not mean anything it is how you feel.

Life is your most precious commodity treat it with respect.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm older'n friggin dirt. I caught my first fish around 1955, in a mudhole near Roland Park, in Norfolk VA. It was a Bullhead catfish. I rapidly learned that people prefer perch, and when we moved to Diamond Springs (Now in Va Beach), I used to haul messes of them out of Lake Smith. The railroad trestle across Lake Smith was particularly productive. At night we used to sneak out of the house & watch the MP's whail on the swabbies in the Jolly Roger's parking lot. It sure beat Soupy Sales on TV...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Rhondel,I've fish with Mike and Pen(sons of Josh's) since mid seventies.. Fished withem this fall as a matter of fact. I was into freshwater bassin and surfin at the time of the steel pier,but Mike has told me some tales about it.. Caught my first drum on the wooden pier,76.. 
BTW you ain't one of the Bill Deal and the Rhondels are ya?


----------



## oceanviewace (Mar 11, 2000)

I'm so old I remember when there were fall runs of shad in mason's creek. We used to catch minnows in the creek and sell them by the roadside in the summer. Used to walk to Harrisons and load up on spot, croaker and blowfish and occasionally some nice flounder. The guys working the bait house on the pier always keep a couple lines in the water with minnows and caught some huge flounders out there. 
Saw the Ocean View Park pier come and go, never thought much of it, too high and short.
Commercial fishermen used to gill net between Stugis St. and Luter's Beach and drag some nice hauls up on the beach. 
You could walk from the beach from East Ocean View to Harrisons in the 50's and 60's. Too bad the city let a cheesy motel run riprap across the beach next to Ocean View Beach Park and block access even below the high tide line.
On the bright side the bay water seems a little cleaner these days, the Coast Guard enforces bilge water dumping laws in the bay a little better and stripers are back like gangbusters. Hope we can see the same with flounder in a few years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

I WILL BE 98 IN DEC AND GOT MARRIED FEW WEEKS AGO MY WIFE IS ONLY 21.5 YEARS OLD AND I AM STILL FISHING AT THE CLUBS ON WEEKENDS CASTING MY 15FT ROD AND 8OZ SINKERS


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

darn bluemarlin...I think you are my lost daddy. the R


----------



## oceanviewace (Mar 11, 2000)

Hey blue marlin! You're Strum Thurmond's younger brother, right?


----------



## Casted-Away (Jan 7, 2003)

80 oz sinkers aye??


----------

